# Bone conducting ear phones



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Talk to me about Bone conducting ear phones.
First of all do they work. 
Sound quality?
Are they sweat proof?
How long do the battery last.
Speech quality 
Comfort
Work with glasses 

I hate stuff in my ear and don’t want full earphones as I want to hear my surroundings, is this the solution 

And of course at what price comes decent quality.

My hearing is not top notch after years between vehicles, so good sound quality, doesn’t have to be excellent sound quality


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't use them myself but this is a constant question within the running community on Twitter. Majority of answers are Aftershokz. Expensive, although older models are now reducing in price.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Tried some on the Bose stand in Costco and couldn't believe the sound. I thought they would leak noise like some cheap earphones but my wife had a go with them as well and I couldn't hear a thing. I ended up with some noise cancelling over ear headphones in the end because I wanted to block out exterior noise but it sounds like you want to hear what's going on around if you're using them to go out running or cycling.


----------

